# Which degree/course after msc biotechnology?



## sanjubaba (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi frnz,
I am new to this thread, Kindly tell me, I have done msc biotech in 2004 and b.ed. in 2005. After that I am teaching. Can i still get a student visa for australia for further studies?
if yes then

1. which uni. shall i go for?
2. which course/degree?
3. I wanted to obtain PR, how can I.
4. IELTS bands required?
Plz help.


----------

